# Performance Parts for 08 Altima 3.5L SE



## willinjl (Aug 31, 2008)

Help! My engine is stock! I'm looking for any and all performance parts for the 08 Altima 3.5L SE Sedan. I know Nismo makes a cat-back exhaust and there are a couple cold air intake systems out there. I would prefer to keep everything Nismo so if any body knows release dates that would be a great help in planning. 

I'm in the Navy so if anyone knows of any sponsors out there that can assist me and is understanding about my crazy work schedule that would be awesome. Thank you everyone!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Call your local Nissan parts dept. and ask if they have a Nismo catalog for the L32 Altimas.


----------

